# office visits vs outpatient visits



## Hernf (Aug 25, 2015)

If a pt is seen in the office for a pcp and admits it to the hospital the same day, can a Dr charge an admission?
Thank you


----------



## ehanna (Aug 26, 2015)

Hernf said:


> If a pt is seen in the office for a pcp and admits it to the hospital the same day, can a Dr charge an admission?
> Thank you



If the Dr is the admitting physician he can bill the admit but not the office level. If he just sent the patient to the ER he can bill the office level. I hope this helps


----------



## Hernf (Aug 26, 2015)

Is different Dr same specialty, same day, thanks


----------

